# new lotto website



## sisterjoan (17 Dec 2014)

Is anyone else finding the new lotto website frustrating. I got 4 notifications of winning this morning with 4 different ticket codes on them but cannot get into the notifications section of the website to see what I won even though I can get into everything else.I can see in the account section two wins -not 4 ( none of them big  I just find lately I either can't get into the website at all or there is something else constantly.


----------



## Delboy (17 Dec 2014)

The website is a mess. Always an issue with log-ins, or topping up funds, or viewing tickets.
Very bad lately since the rehash of the site following the new company taking the lotto.

Never get any notifications about winning, though I've only ever won a few small euro in the couple of weeks since I joined


----------



## monagt (17 Dec 2014)

Look at History and do a search on ticket number  as I received an email for a win from 5th December, already notified on 6th.


----------



## elcato (17 Dec 2014)

The website is constantly logging me out and I even got a mail this morning telling me I need to change my password. I didn't have to. It's a mess.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Dec 2014)

agree, seems to be all over the place.  i got a letting from the National lottery with a cheque for €100 the other day for a draw a few days previous.  This morning I got an email saying I had won.  When i checked the ticket reference it was for the cheque I had already got.

It use to be that you got an email at about 7.03am the morning after any of the draws if you had won anything at all.

Hope they sort out the issues quickly.  All was working fine for years before the new outfit took over.


----------



## flowerman (17 Dec 2014)

The old scanners will not scan the new tickets.

You have to hand in the new ticket for the shop assistant to scan it for you.

So how do you know that the shop assistant wont tell you didnt win anything when you may have won a few quid??

I allways demand my tickets back as I dont trust anyone but myself with my tickets,well apart from my wife.


----------



## The_Banker (17 Dec 2014)

flowerman said:


> The old scanners will not scan the new tickets.
> 
> You have to hand in the new ticket for the shop assistant to scan it for you.
> 
> ...


 

This is a major headache for me...
I run a syndicate with 136 people in it (we only do the Euro Millions as if we won the Irish Lotto it wouldnt be worth our while!) and I always checked the numbers electronically on the shop scanners.
I cant do this now so I have to manually check all the tickets myself.

Handing them to a busy shop assistant this time of the year is usually met with eyes being thrown up to heaven....

With the new company taking over they appear to be making a dogs dinner of the technology change over....


----------



## flowerman (17 Dec 2014)

The_Banker said:


> This is a major headache for me...
> I run a syndicate with 136 people in it (we only do the Euro Millions as if we won the Irish Lotto it wouldnt be worth our while!) and I always checked the numbers electronically on the shop scanners.
> I cant do this now so I have to manually check all the tickets myself.
> 
> ...




Thats the Canadians for you.



Supposedly there will be new customer scanning machines installed in the next 2-3 weeks around the country.


----------



## sisterjoan (17 Dec 2014)

I still can't get into my notifications  Why didn't the newcompany leave well enough alone? I never had a problem before


----------



## Leper (17 Dec 2014)

The new crowd running the Lotto seem to be at odds on how to do business with people who want to do business. A month ago you could not do more than two games in advance, little sympathy for somebody going abroad for more than a week.  The checking machines have not nearly all been replaced since and I reckon it will take much longer than 3 weeks.  The results are slow in being posted on the draw night for all their events including Euromillions.  It is faster to get the results elsewhere.

I hear the television gameshow on Saturday night might be scrapped soon in favour of bigger prizes (you really think prizes will be more and bigger? - not me!).  I know it is not a high risk show and everybody comes away with a good few bob.  Mainly it is a terrific feel-good show and many older people enjoy it. The Canadians do not know their Irish audience.  And Marty does a great job.


----------



## flowerman (17 Dec 2014)

Leper said:


> The new crowd running the Lotto seem to be at odds on how to do business with people who want to do business. A month ago you could not do more than two games in advance, little sympathy for somebody going abroad for more than a week.  The checking machines have not nearly all been replaced since and I reckon it will take much longer than 3 weeks.  The results are slow in being posted on the draw night for all their events including Euromillions.  It is faster to get the results elsewhere.
> 
> I* hear the television gameshow on Saturday night might be scrapped soon in favour of bigger prizes* (you really think prizes will be more and bigger? - not me!).  I know it is not a high risk show and everybody comes away with a good few bob.  Mainly it is a terrific feel-good show and many older people enjoy it. The Canadians do not know their Irish audience.  *And Marty does a great job*.



Ah no way.

I only watch it to see what mad hair styles yer wan from Cork will have each week.She seems to like squeezing into that skin tight leather skirt alot.


Yeah Marty Morrissey does a great job indeed.


----------



## pudds (17 Dec 2014)

> In relation to the email you received from the National Lottery earlier today, please review the following update;
> 
> During  a software update this morning we released a batch of emails which  related to recent prize wins, password re-sets and account unlocks.  These messages should have been sent earlier but were inadvertently held  in our system over the past two weeks.
> 
> ...


Their new tickets look and feel like they are printed on cheap euro shop paper and...

Even their online tickets are now all watery and substandard looking.  

Some downgrade,  fair play to Anpost when they had sole responsibility


----------



## The_Banker (18 Dec 2014)

flowerman said:


> Ah no way.
> 
> I* only watch it to see what mad hair styles yer wan from Cork will have each week.She seems to like squeezing into that skin tight leather skirt alot.*
> 
> ...


 

Me too...
She is a bit left field but she works for me.


----------



## flowerman (18 Dec 2014)

pudds said:


> Their new tickets look and feel like they are printed on cheap euro shop paper and...
> 
> Even their online tickets are now all watery and substandard looking.
> 
> Some downgrade,  fair play to Anpost when they had sole responsibility


 

+1 they actually look like fake/forged tickets.


----------



## flowerman (18 Dec 2014)

The_Banker said:


> Me too...
> She is a bit left field but she works for me.


 
Id say she works for Marty too.
Thats why he allways so happy on the show?Or maybe its the new hair transplant?


----------



## Leper (26 Mar 2015)

There is definitely something adverse up with our National Lotto.
1. If you want to check your lotto ticket in a shop their "checking" machine is still not working.
2. It take hours for the Euromillions and Lotto numbers to be placed on Aertel. 
3. I hear that more numbers will be added to the lottery to make it even more difficult to win.
4. A few weeks ago the Lotto website informed me that I won a €3.00 Scratch Card.  When I showed up in Tesco to collect the prize I was informed that it was a €1.00 Scratchcard I won.  I informed the lady behind the counter who informed me that I was one of several who had the exact same complaint and just took the €1.00 Scratchcard.

I get the feeling that the new crowd haven't a clue about the Irish psyche or way of doing business here and are like a UK Chainstore opening in Ireland for the first time thinking that our population is akin to that in the UK.


----------



## random2011 (26 Mar 2015)

I checked last night to see when last the Lotto Plus 1 or Lotto Plus 2 was won. Seems it was Jan 21st (19 draws ago)


----------



## Leo (26 Mar 2015)

Leper said:


> There is definitely something adverse up with our National Lotto.
> 1. If you want to check your lotto ticket in a shop their "checking" machine is still not working.
> 2. It take hours for the Euromillions and Lotto numbers to be placed on Aertel.
> 3. I hear that more numbers will be added to the lottery to make it even more difficult to win.
> ...



You can't fully blame them for the Aertel, not fully within their control. I doubt RTE have too many people updating/maintaining that now it's a dieing service.

It's clear they went cheap on the software and are suffering the consequences.


----------



## Leper (21 Apr 2016)

Since Camelot took over the National Lottery I notice there are no "added million" on holiday weekends.  Furthermore, they added numbers with which to play thereby making Jackpot wins much more difficult and rarer.  Now there are two Daily Lotto Draws (you pay for each for draws 2.00pm and 9.00pm) where there was only one.  I think there are less Lotto TV Shows too. Also, I notice the scratchcard winnings are rarer too.

I reckon Camelot is looking at Ireland the same way some other multi nationals do i.e. Ireland is Little England.  We all know this is a costly mistake as our entire population could fit into the greater Birmingham area and we wouldn't be noticed. When I think of what Camelot is doing it appears that nothing other than pure greed is their driving force.


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2016)

As against that they just updated their mobile app so you now scan your ticket using your phone and learn about the prizes you didn't win!


----------



## Cervelo (21 Apr 2016)

I don't know about other people but when Camelot took over I stopped doing the lottery as I felt it shouldn't have been sold to a private company


----------



## Leper (23 Oct 2016)

After watching Who Wants to be a Millionaire last night the Lotto results were immediately displayed on our tv screens. The visual numbers differed from the voiced numbers.  On checking the Lottery website I found that the visual tv numbers differed from those there.  I don't know if the voiced tv numbers were the same as those on the website, but I presume they were.

1. But, doesn't some financial firm check that everything is OK with the numbers, the numbers drawn and the result? I don't know what's going on but is the the same financial company that couldn't tell the difference between a 9 and a 6 on the lottery some years ago?

2. When will we see "another million added" again. I wonder?

No wonder the bookies continue to "coin it" on the Lotto numbers.


----------



## llgon (23 Oct 2016)

It was at least twice later announced that the numbers put up on screen were incorrect while those read out were correct. I am guessing that the numbers on screen were from a previous draw.

I wonder how many people checked their numbers on screen and will not become aware that they were the wrong numbers or have thrown away/torn up their tickets.

I'd imagine that the financial firm check that the draw is conducted correctly but are probably not responsible for subsequent announcements of the results.


----------

